# Norwegian: søskenbarn



## vicky1027

Tenk!!! Jeg har endelig fått kontakt med mine søskenbarn i USA takket være facebook! Har verken sett eller pratet med dem på 35 år

Can anyone tell me what language this is? The person lives in Norway, but is of Hungarian decent. And what does it mean? I'm thinking she's happy to find relatives to talk to in the US

Thank You!


----------



## blazek

If you use google translate, one of the options is "detect language."  This is great for situations like this.

It is Norwegian and means: 
Wow! I've finally gotten in touch with my cousins in the U.S. thanks to facebook! Have not seen or talked with them for 35 years


----------



## Södertjej

Søskenbarn (if it's the same as syskonbarn in Swedish) is not cousins, but nieces and nephews. Literally siblings' children.


----------



## Södertjej

False friends then  Now I wonder how you say syskonbarn in Norwegian.


----------



## blazek

Södertjej said:


> Søskenbarn (if it's the same as syskonbarn in Swedish) is not cousins, but nieces and nephews. Literally siblings' children.



No, it means cousins.

*Søskenbarn* er barn med foreldre som er søsken.  "Søskenbarn are children who have parents who are siblings"

nieces and nephews are nieser og nevøer

I didn't mean to delete that other post.  The perils of multiple forum windows...


----------



## vicky1027

Thank you so much! I understand now, and it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Södertjej

Är det någon som kan bekräfta hur man säger syskonbarn på norska? Jag slop upp syskonbarn på ett norsk/svenskt lexikon och svaret var ju søskenbarn.

*"Søskenbarn* er barn med foreldre som er søske" skulle nog kunna tolkas som namnet man ger till de barnen men i förhållande till föräldrarnas syskon, inte förhållandet mellan själva barnen. 

Nu är jag nyfiken. Tusen tack.


----------



## basslop

I am of those who have used *søskenbarn* for *fetter* (son of your parents' siblings) and *kusine* (daughter of your parents' siblings) only. According to other family terms like *morfar*, *farfar* etc it sounds logic. However according to dictionaries *søskenbarn* also includes *nevø* (son of your sibling) and *niese* (daughter of your sibling).  I have to admit I am a bit confused about my own native tongue at this point.

Other terms which are even more specific but not so much in use: 
     Nevø: *søstersønn* or *brorsønn* 
     Niese: *søsterdatter* or *brordatter.

*


----------



## oskhen

basslop said:


> I am of those who have used *søskenbarn* for *fetter* (son of your parents' siblings) and *kusine* (daughter of your parents' siblings) only. According to other family terms like *morfar*, *farfar* etc it sounds logic. However according to dictionaries *søskenbarn* also includes *nevø* (son of your sibling) and *niese* (daughter of your sibling).  I have to admit I am a bit confused about my own native tongue at this point.
> 
> Other terms which are even more specific but not so much in use:
> Nevø: *søstersønn* or *brorsønn*
> Niese: *søsterdatter* or *brordatter.*
> **


 
According to the endless source of wisdom they call wikipedia, "søskenbarn" are cousins - "fettere" and "kusiner" - and that has always been my belief as well. I've never heard it used of "nevøer" or "nieser" before.

Edit: this is also the opinion of the dictionary there's a link to on the pages of språkrådet ("the language council"?), which I guess should be considered as authoritative a source as you get.


----------



## Pteppic

I haven't ever heard *søskenbarn* used about nephews and nieces, either. However, I have heard such relatives referred to as *tantebarn* and *onkelbarn*, depending if you're an aunt or an uncle, respectively.


----------



## Södertjej

Tack för förklaringen.


----------

